# First natural IUI...did I get it wrong..and other worries...



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I've just read the beginners guide to IUI and related links - all very helpful and has put my mind at rest somewhat. Thankyou Aussie Meg for your helpful posting.

I wonder if anyone would have the time today to give me some advice..or just to send some positive relaxing vibes!!

After a year or more of indecision etc etc I have decided to try natural IUI and I had my first insemination on Wednesday. According to my own charting I actualy only ovulated yesterday, 2 days after the IUI. So now I'm beginning to worry and doubt that it will work etc. I know that sperm can live for anything from 48 hours to 5 days but it feels like it's a bit of a risky timing situation.

My other worries.... I'm really trying not to worry!! ....is what I should and shouldn't be doing now. I play drums in a band and we have a gig tonight. I began thinking that this would be ok if I don't do any heavy lifting. We play for about 40 mins. As I think that ovulation has only just taken place and therefore am I right in thinking that if the lucky sperm  has found it's way to the golden egg then at this moment they will be travelling along the tunnel of love and therefore a bit of rock and roll might help it along the way...or am I being ridiculous?? I can take it easy today and tomorrow.

Please advise me if you can,

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

HI sparagus  

positive relaxing vibes on their way to you       

I'm sure a bit of drumming will be absolutely fine, I always think it's important to be as relaxed as poss so therefore doing things that you enjoy  

Not too sure about the timing issue but I was told by my lovely nurse at the clinic that the   can live for days, sometimes as long as 7, so it should be ok? 

Good luck and I hope it's worked for you     xxx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi She Monkey

Thanks for your reply....  Unfortunately I wasn't able to read it until now as I couldn't get online but I must have picked up your positive vibes and I was thinking along the same lines. I played last night but managed to stay really calm and relaxed. I also manage to get out of all the heavy lifting and packing up and was back home resting in bed soon after! I think it must be good to keep doing things we enjoy too - all in moderation I guess.

Thanks again


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I forgot I have another question....

About the timing.. Is it ok to ask anything on here? I guess it is which is great as there seems to be a wealth of info and advice from others going through exactly the same process.

I've been using boots ovulator prediction sticks and also checking all the other signs for ovulation. I had a positive surge on Day 17 and went to the clinic for natural IUI that afternoon. Other signs also pointed to approaching ovulation so I'm fairly confident that this has happened as I've been charting for several months My temperature shift occurred on Day 20 and is high again today (Day 21). Just out of interest I've continued to test with the pee stick and it has remained positive - even today when my temp has risen.

I've read that the kits can give false readings etc and I'm wondering if anyone else has had a problem with these kits and if there are others that are better. Am I right in thinking that I shouldn't get a positive reading on it if I have ovulated?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad you managed to get out and enjoy yourself, what kind of music do you play?

Not sure about your question, I use the clearblue fertility monitor, expensive but works really well. Someone will be along I'm sure who can answer, hopefully the timing was ok     

She  xxx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi again,

yeah it was good to get out and think about something other than charts and temps and just generally worrying about whether it has worked. The band I played in on sat was a rock band - we don't take ourselves too seriously - always best I think!!! The gig went well and we had some positive comments after. 

I might try that fertility monitor (if I need to). fingers crossed I won't need to....I'm feeling loads more relaxed now - just getting on with stuff and not doing too much.

Thanks for your advice shemonkey


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck, let me know how you get on       xxx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks - I'll let you know what happens.

Good luck to you too


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi sparagus,

How are you doing? Are you on your 2ww now?    

She   xxx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey She Monkey,

Sorry for delay. I got a BFN so I've been off the site for a while. I'm ok and going to give it another go this cycle. After all it would have been a miracle if it had worked first time! I'm on Day 9 so just eating well and exercising and charting my temps at the mo. Fingers crossed ths time.

How are you doing?


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

sorry to hear it was BFN last cycle.  hope it works for you this cycle


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Really sorry sweetie    Good luck for this cycle, have you had a scan yet?    

Unfortunately I also had a bfn so am now moving on to IVF, got an appointment tomorrow to discuss it  

Let me know how you get on  

xxx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey She monkey

Really sorry to hear you got a bfn too.   I'm sorry I don't reply very regularly. I don't use the computer a lot and not online regularly but it's always nice to get online and see I've got a reply.  

I'm not having any scans - just a natural IUI. Should I be having a scan? I've had my second IUI now - round 2 (ding ding!!). I feel so much more relaxed this time around. Just taking thinhs easy but carrying on with life as nrmally as I can. I'm on Day 3 of my 2ww.

Good luck with your IVF appt. I'm thinking about going down that route if this doesn't work....

Sending you lots of      

Sparagus


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

good luck with this cycle, is there a reason why you are having natural IUI with no scans ? Are you using ovulation pee sticks at all ?


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Hippy Chick,

Thanks. Yes I'm using the pee sticks and I've now got a clear blue fertility monitor too. I just have to check for the LH surge and then go in, I think maybe I don't have the scan as I'm not at the clinic because of fertility problem as such but because I'm single so that's maybe why they didn't suggest having a scan? Would that be right?

Sparagus


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

You could always ask them when you next go to the clinic. Let's hope this one has worked xx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Hippy Chicky, Good luck to you too. X


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you xx keep thinking


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey there,

I got BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'm so pleased!!! Unfortunately I've had a stomach bug since saturday so I was a bit worried as also had a bit of a temp. Did the test this morning and it's positive   went to see the doc re the bug and being pregnant and he said it should all be fine and just to rest up and take lots of fluids.

Thanks for your posts - hope you're both ok too.

xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

[fly]  CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks..... and congrats to you too!!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats Sparagus, fantastic news     xxx


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks She Monkey,

Can't quite believe it and am cautiously ecstatic!!! 

Good luck with your treatment.     
Thanks for all your positivity and messages - really helpful. Thanks


----------

